# NATRC Year End Awards -- We did GREAT.



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the new Baby Girl brag thread! I'm so proud.


Yesterday, we traveled to South Carolina to the NATRC region five end of the year awards. We did seven rides this year and gathered up a ton of miles. My little mare has grown up so much in the past year and has done so well for me!

Her average scores were in the high 90s. She was always in the running for the sweepstakes against all the novice divisions -- Junior, lightweight, and heavyweight. That is pretty dang impressive for a five-year-old in her first year competing. She trucked up through rain and mud... Forded rivers up to the stirrups... Climbed mountains... Pulled through 20 miles of sand in 100 degree heat... And learned to stand tied over night. :lol:


The very nice people of Region Five honored us with more awards than we deserve. We took them anyway. :lol: I was highpoint junior novice rider, Baby Girl was highpoint junior horse, and together we got the big highpoint team award. The super special thing was the Shannon Memorial Award, which is given to a "worthy junior who displays good horsemanship and character."  Shiny silver trophy is lovely... I don't get to keep it forever; I have to give it back at the end of the year. (I do get a little one to keep forever though!) It's a 20-something year old award, so there are a lot of names on there already. I'm honored to have my name added.


Just as wonderful as the trophy is my new sheet_. I love blankets_. 


Next year... I'm moving up a division! Time to ride Open with the big kids. Next goal: Open Junior National Grand Championship. :wink:


PICTURE TIME:


Here's my sister and I playing around before awards. 











Proud! 











Here's Baby Girl and her sheet. 











And now we're tired.












Here's EVERYTHING we got this year. It's been a good one!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

This is my favorite ribbon ever. It's for high point Spotted Saddle Horse. We beat out so many great horses that day. 












And a little ride around the yard.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations - what a good year for both of you!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Love all of those ribbons!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

You say you don't deserve all the awards you got - I beg to differ. From all your threads and posts on this forum, I can tell you are so hard-working and dedicated to your horse and success. You always have a positive attitude and a smile on your face. So I say yes, you of all people deserve your awards. Congrats, and good luck next year


----------

